# HUGE horse Show!! 56 Classes!!



## ShadowSpazzz

It's time for a little fun!!
Here are the classes:

*Breed/Type Classes*

1-Arabian
2-Paint/Pinto
3-Thoroughbred
4-Quarter Horse
5-Gaited
6-Pony
7-Draft
8-Foal

*Halter/Showmanship Classes*

9-English-Type
10-Western-Type
11-Quarter Horse
12-Paint
13-Arabian
14-Gaited
15-Other Breed
16-Mare
17-Stallion/Gelding
18-Foal
19-Pony
20-Draft
21-Children's Showmanship (14 and under)

*Western Saddle Classes*

22-Bareback
23-Western Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider)
24-Western Equitation 19 and over (judged on the rider)
25-Western Pleasure 18 and under (judged on the horse)
26-Western Pleasure 19 and over (judged on the horse)
27-Trail (18 and under)
28-Trail (19 and over)

*English Saddle Classes*

29-Bareback
30-English Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider)
31-English Equitation 19 and over (judged on the rider)
32-English Pleasure 18 and under (judged on the horse)
33-English Pleasure 19 and over (judged on the horse)
34-English Trail (18 and under)
35-English Trail (19 and over)
36-Dressage

*Jumping Classes*

37-Children’s Hunter/Jumper (13 and under)
38-Intermediate Hunter (jump under 3’)
39-Intermediate Jumper (jump under 3’)
40-Advanced Hunter (jump over 3’)
41-Advanced Jumper (jump over 3’)
42-Best Hunter (18 and under)
43-Best Hunter (19 and over)
44-Best Jumper (18 and under)
45-Best Jumper (19 and over)
46-Cross-Country

*Just 4 Fun! *

47-Turned Out Horse
48-Costume Class
49-Horses on the Lunge
50-Horses on the Loose!
51-Just Hangin’ Around
52-Prettiest Mare
53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding
54-Cutest Foal
55-Kids and Horses

*BONUS!: 56-Best Horse Drawing*

*Rules and Such:*

-Limit 2 pictures a class
-Pictures must be of you or taken by you
-Class 47: best turned out meaning best groomed, braided, etc.
-Class 49: pictures of the horse being lunged
-Class 50: horses turned out on pasture, or are otherwise free
-Class 51: pretty much anything else that doesn't fit in another class! Be creative!
-Class 56: special class of the best drawing you have ever done of a horse or horse related.

*Have at it, but most of all, HAVE FUN!!!*

ShadowSpazzz


----------



## Solon

I've never understood what these are, can you explain? Do you just post pictures?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Yeah you say like "the first picture is for class 3" and then post it. After the deadline I post who won!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

By the way, the deadline is October 1st!!


----------



## Solon

Ah, very cool!!


----------



## peppyrox

3-Thoroughbred
View attachment 40112

View attachment 40115



22-Bareback 
View attachment 40116

View attachment 40117



29-Bareback
View attachment 40118

View attachment 40119



34-English Trail (18 and under)
View attachment 40120

View attachment 40121



49-Horses on the Lunge
View attachment 40122

View attachment 40123



More coming!!!
​


----------



## peppyrox

50-Horses on the Loose!
View attachment 40124

View attachment 40125



51-Just Hangin’ Around

View attachment 40126

View attachment 40127


 53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding
View attachment 40128

View attachment 40129


*BONUS!: 56-Best Horse Drawing*
View attachment 40130

View attachment 40131


----------



## ellygraceee

3-Thoroughbred - WhoIsJoeStarr









*English Saddle Classes*

29-Bareback - Coming Soon! 

30-English Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider) - Coming Soon!

32-English Pleasure 18 and under (judged on the horse) - Barcoo








36-Dressage - Barcoo









*Just 4 Fun! *

47-Turned Out Horse - Coming Soon
50-Horses on the Loose! - Coming Soon
51-Just Hangin’ Around - Barcoo and WhoIsJoeStarr


----------



## RedTree

*Breed/Type Classes*

*3-Thoroughbred*









*Just For Fun*
*48-Costume Class*








*50-Horses on the Loose!*
















*51-Just Hangin’ Around*

















*53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding*








its more cute 

*55-Kids and Horses*


----------



## Draftgirl17

Just a quick question. I have haflingers and i'm not sure what category they would go in because where i live they show under draft but i know people consider them pony... oh and if i wanted to enter a couple of driving pictures which would be the best category to put those in?


----------



## Rowzy

Classes 1, 13, 16, 47, and 52

















Class 50:

















Class 53:


----------



## Waybueno

breed-Quarter horse
















western-Bareback
















Western pleasure 19+








Horse on the loose
















Just hangin around








Handsome gelding















​


----------



## ErikaLynn

39-Intermediate Jumper (jump under 3’)











45-Best Jumper (19 and over)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Draftgirl17 said:


> Just a quick question. I have haflingers and i'm not sure what category they would go in because where i live they show under draft but i know people consider them pony... oh and if i wanted to enter a couple of driving pictures which would be the best category to put those in?


You can show them under whichever you want and think is best! I think for the driving you could put them under "Just Hangin' Around" if you'd like.


----------



## A knack for horses

*In order of pictures:*
2-Paint/Pinto
4-Quarter Horse
6-Pony
10-Western Type
11-Quarter Horse
16-Mare
47-Best turned out (I apologize, its the best pic I have)
51- Just Hangin' Around
52-Prettiest Mare


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

These pictures look great!!! Good job everyone!!


----------



## mmpgrumpy

29-Bareback








36-Dressage
(horse + rider on the right)
















39-Intermediate Jumper (jump under 3’)








47-Turned Out Horse








50-Horses on the Loose!








53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding


----------



## JessLovesLady

in order:
Class 32 - english please 18 and under judged on horse
class 39 - intermediate jumper
class 46 - cross country
class 46(2nd pic) - cross country
class 51 - just hangin around
class 52 - prettiest mare
class 53 - most handsome stallion/gelding


----------



## speedy da fish

*Country Man aka Willie*

1-Arabian








34-English Trail (18 and under)








44-Best Jumper (18 and under)








51-Just Hangin’ Around








53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding


----------



## Draftgirl17

6-Pony (haflinger),20 -Draft (Haflinger) & 52-Prettiest Mare








50-Horses on the Loose!

















51-Just Hangin’ Around 








53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding
















7-Draft









20-Draft & 47-Turned Out Horse:


----------



## Cappyandme

There will be some more comming later.

4-Quarter Horse









6-Pony









29-Bareback 
Comming soon

30-English Equation
Comming soon

32-English Pleasure
Comming soon

36-Dressage
Comming soon

37-Childrens Hunter/Jumper









39-Intermediate Jumper
Comming soon

44-Best Jumper
Comming Soon

46-Cross Country
comming soon

50-Horse On The Looose
Comming Soon

51-Just Hanging Around
Comming Soon

52-Prettiest Mare
Comming Soon

53-Most Handsomest Stallion/Gelding
Comming Soon

55-Kids and Horses
Comming Soon


----------



## reining girl

Just hangin around


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Awesome pics everyone!!!


----------



## darrenvale

2- Girlie









9- Darcy









16- Darcy









30- 1st: Darcy 2nd: Vanny

















39- Moose









52- Girlie


----------



## Amlalriiee

Western Trail

















English Trail









Just Hangin' Around


----------



## Amlalriiee

Ah my pics got a bit jumbled, that third pic is for english trail...I know it's in between.


----------



## Waybueno

when does this end?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

It ends October 1st..


----------



## CrookedHalo

4-Quarter Horse









1-Arabian










35- English trail (19 and over)










47- Turned out horse









49-Horses on the Lunge









50-Horses on the Loose!









51-Just Hangin’ Around









52 - Prettiest Mare


----------



## Artemis

*8 - Kaliif (Caliph)*









*17 - Lateks*









*22 - Lateks*

















*32 - Ikoon, Artemis*

















*34 - Lateks*

















*39 - Artemis, Lateks*

















*48 - Grenada Iberia*









*49 - Kaliif (Caliph)*









*50 - Artemis*









*51 - Hertsog (Duke), Artemis*


----------



## Artemis

*53 - Lateks, Artemis*

















*55 - Coconut (3 y/o gelding) and little Ats as rider *


----------



## Twilight Arabians

*Breed/Type Classes*

#1-Arabian













http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-horse-show-56-classes-64159/#ixzz0zw16L1YS​


----------



## ChevyPrincess

*2-Paint/Pinto*
_Warrior_
_







_

*22-western bareback*
_Bo_
_







_


*49- Horses On The Lunge*
_Bo_









*51- Just Hangin' Around*
_Bo_
_







_
_yes, that is his tongue Lol_


----------



## Spirit Thyme

FUN thread ! I'll play 

Breed Class 1 Arabian










Breed Class 2 Pinto ( LOL ! I know...He is a PB Arabian, but he's Dbl. Reg. PtHA because he has belly spots  )









Class 8 Foal








Class 8 Foal ( this is my orphan baby  I bottle raised him from his first day...










Class 13 Halter










Class 17 Halter Stallion


















Class 47 best turnout, I'm assuming as in turned out to show or groomed 










Class 48 Costume









Class 50 Horses Turned out









Class 51 pretty much anything ! How about most "talented" horse 

















Class 53 Most handsome Stallion


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Wait ! I have MORE entries 

Class 6 Pony ( actually he's a Mini )









Class 7 Draft









Class 22 Bareback









Class 32 English Pl. 18 & under










Class 55 Kids & horses ( 1st pic is my daughter Wina and my Stallion Spirit Thyme, 2nd pic is my Stallion Topez and his two little buddies Kinzie & Cellie )


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Your horses are GOREGOUS!!! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Benny

Okay. I've never done this before. So here goes... I'm a bit confused.
So, in order.
*Breed/Type Classes*
4-Quarter Horse-
*Western Saddle Classes*
22-Bareback
*Just 4 Fun! *
47-Turned Out Horse//(50-Horses on the Loose!)?
51-Just Hangin’ Around
53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding

​


----------



## Benny

*Breed/Type Classes*
6-Pony
*Just 4 Fun! *

47-Turned Out Horse
53-Most Handsome* Stallion*/Gelding
​

​


----------



## JumperStride

I may be back, but for now class 54 I believe:








Cutest Foal :]


----------



## A knack for horses

Benny said:


> *Breed/Type Classes*​
> 6-Pony
> 
> *Just 4 Fun! *
> 
> 47-Turned Out Horse
> 53-Most Handsome* Stallion*/Gelding​​​


​ 
Benny, turned out means show ready. (A horse that would look acceptable in the show ring)

Don't feel bad, I thought the same thing the first time I heard the phrase. 
Your horses look nice though!


----------



## Benny

Oops! Well.. He's pretty clean? :lol:


----------



## luvmyqh

4-quater horse 9-english type 10- western type 11-QH 17-gelding 47-turned out


----------



## luvmyqh

turned out horse on losse hansom gelding anything western trail


----------



## HeroMyOttb

3-Thoroughbred
(first and second picture)
51- Just hanging around
(third and fourth picture)
53- Most handsome stallion/gelding
(fifth picture)


----------



## Arksly

Here are mine.

First Picture - Class 6 - (Morab mare)
Second - Class 37
Third - Class 30
Fourth - Class 47
Fifth - Class 50


----------



## Poco1220

*Breed/Type Classes*

1-Arabian








 2-Paint/Pinto


















3-Thoroughbred








 4-Quarter Horse
5-Gaited

















6-Pony
7-Draft








 8-Foal


















*Halter/Showmanship Classes*

9-English-Type








 10-Western-Type
11-Quarter Horse








 12-Paint

















13-Arabian
​


----------



## Poco1220

14-Gaited
















 15-Other Breed
16-Mare
17-Stallion/Gelding
















 18-Foal
19-Pony
20-Draft
21-Children's Showmanship (14 and under)

*Western Saddle Classes*

22-Bareback








 23-Western Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider)
24-Western Equitation 19 and over (judged on the rider)
25-Western Pleasure 18 and under (judged on the horse)
26-Western Pleasure 19 and over (judged on the horse)
27-Trail (18 and under)
28-Trail (19 and over)

















*English Saddle Classes*

29-Bareback
















30-English Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider)
31-English Equitation 19 and over (judged on the rider)
32-English Pleasure 18 and under (judged on the horse)
33-English Pleasure 19 and over (judged on the horse)








 34-English Trail (18 and under)
35-English Trail (19 and over)
 36-Dressage

*Jumping Classes*

37-Children’s Hunter/Jumper (13 and under)
38-Intermediate Hunter (jump under 3’)








 39-Intermediate Jumper (jump under 3’)
40-Advanced Hunter (jump over 3’)








 41-Advanced Jumper (jump over 3’)








 42-Best Hunter (18 and under)
43-Best Hunter (19 and over)
44-Best Jumper (18 and under)
45-Best Jumper (19 and over)
46-Cross-Country

*Just 4 Fun! *

47-Turned Out Horse








 48-Costume Class
49-Horses on the Lunge
50-Horses on the Loose!








51-Just Hangin’ Around


----------



## Poco1220

52-Prettiest Mare









53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding
















 54-Cutest Foal
55-Kids and Horses









*BONUS!: 56-Best Horse Drawing*

*Rules and Such:*

-Limit 2 pictures a class
-Pictures must be of you or taken by you
-Class 47: best turned out meaning best groomed, braided, etc.
-Class 49: pictures of the horse being lunged
-Class 50: horses turned out on pasture, or are otherwise free
-Class 51: pretty much anything else that doesn't fit in another class! Be creative!
-Class 56: special class of the best drawing you have ever done of a horse or horse related.

*Have at it, but most of all, HAVE FUN*


----------



## Spyder

Class 53..Handsome stallion/gelding.

NL











Class 40 Jumper over 3 ft

My present horse




















Class 36 Dressage

NL











My present horse









Class 49 Lunging


----------



## jadeewood

photo class name&number horse

1 pinto-2 apache
2 throughbred-3 ferdi (his sadly had a stroke and died)
3 foal - 8 lilly 
4 bareback-29 lenny
5 bareback-29 daniela
6 hunter/jumper - under 13 -37 brandy&jade - 11 years 
7 intermediate hunter-under3'-38 lenny
8 intermediate jumper-under3'-39 jack
9 advanced hunter over 3' apache
10 advanced jumper over 3' lenny


----------



## jadeewood

photo 1 - cross country - apache
photo 2 - jumper - 18 years and under class 44 - lenny(6) jade(14)
photo 3 - jumper - 18 years and under class 44 - apache(7) jade(14)
photo 4 - prettiest mare - class 52
photo 5 - sexest gelding - class 53
photo 6 -cutest foal - class 54
photo 7 - best turned out - class 47
photo 8 - hangin arounf class 51
photo 9 - best coustume - queen


----------



## brookebum

*Breed/Type Classes*


3-Thoroughbred
View attachment 42347




*English Saddle Classes*

30-English Equitation 18 and under (judged on the rider)

View attachment 42348


*Jumping Classes*

41-Advanced Jumper (jump over 3’)

View attachment 42349

44-Best Jumper (18 and under)

View attachment 42350



46-Cross-Country

View attachment 42347




*Just 4 Fun! *

47-Turned Out Horse
View attachment 42352



51-Just Hangin’ Around

View attachment 42353


52-Prettiest Mare










The cross country piture at the bottom for some reason will not go where i want it to... and it is putting another picture in its place...


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Alright show is closed!!! Judging begins today!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Ok, Class 1-Arabians:
1st goes to Twilight Arabians!!
2nd goes to Spirit Thyme!!
3rd goes to Poco1220!!
4th goes to Rowry!!
And 5th goes to speedy da fish!!

Great job everyone!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 2-Paint/Pinto

1st goes to darrenvale!!
2nd goes to jadeewood
3rd goes to Spirit Thyme
4th goes to Poco1220
5th goes to Chevy Princess

Great job you guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 1-Arabians:
1st goes to Twilight Arabians!!
2nd goes to Spirit Thyme!!
3rd goes to Poco1220!!
4th goes to CrookedHalo!!
And 5th goes to Rowry!!

Sorry guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 3-Thoroughbred

1st goes to Poco1220
2nd goes to RedTree
3rd goes to HeroMyOttb
4th goes to jadeewood
5th goes to peppyrox

Great job!!


----------



## RedTree

woo second


----------



## Spirit Thyme

A second and 3rd so far is great, especially amongst so many TERRIFIC entries !!!!!


----------



## jadeewood

woooow, so far !
2nd – pintos
4th –thourgbreed

thanks, really happy my old througbred got placed, i miss him so much 

thankyuouuuuu xxx


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 4 Quarter Horse

1st goes to CrookedHalo!!
2nd goes to luvmyqh!!
3rd goes to WayBueno
4th goes to Poco1220
5th goes to Cappyandme

Great jobyou guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 5-Gaited

1st and Honorary Mention goes to Poco1220!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 6-Pony
Luv all the cuties!!

1st goes to Benny!!
2nd goes to Cappyandme!!
3rd goes to Spirit Thyme!!
4th goes to Draftgirl17!!
5th goes to a knack for horses!!

Good job everyone!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 7-Draft

1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
2nd goes to Draftgirl17!!
3rd goes to Poco1220!!

Thanks for showing us your giant beauties!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 8-Foal
What a bunch of adorableness!! xD

1st goes to Spirit Thyme
2nd goes to jadeewood
3rd goes to Poco1220 (paint)
4th goes to Artemis
5th goes to Poco1220 (dun)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 9-English-Type

1st goes to darrenval
2nd goes to luvmyqh
3rd goes to Poco1220

Great job you guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 10-Western-Type

1st goes to A knack for horses
2nd goes to luvmyqh

Thanks you two!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

woohoo 2 firsts !!!! a second and 2 3rds  Yipeee


----------



## Vicizmax

Aww I was gonna send in my pictures but competition is over.. :b Congratulations to everyone else!http://i51.tinypic.com/hu2kg6.jpg


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 11-Quarter Horse

1st goes to Waybueno
2nd goes to luvmyqh
3rd goes to Poco1220
4th goes to A knack for horses

Great job guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 12-Paint

1st goes to Poco1220
Gorgeous paint!!


----------



## Benny

Grats everyone! Thanks Spazzz!


----------



## jadeewood

2ND –foal class


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

class 4 - savanna (mare)








class 4 - jackson (gelding)








class 8 - our new boy








class 8 - tank








class 2 - kit kat








class 2 - dazzle


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

class 52 -bailey








class 53 - oasis (gelding)




sorry that the pictures are so big and if there are double posts, it's my first time uploading pictures


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Sorry I didn't read all the posts, lol I didn't realize it was over 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Thyme

When are the rest of the classes going to be judged ?


----------



## ErikaLynn

^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Waybueno

Wooo a first and a third so far!!!


----------



## jadeewood

when will the rest be judged?


----------



## Spyder

jadeewood said:


> when will the rest be judged?



Maybe they are making SURE that NOTHING gets *accidentally* MISSED when posting results?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Spyder said:


> Maybe they are making SURE that NOTHING gets *accidentally* MISSED when posting results?


I am, plus with my hectic schedule it's hard for me to get it all done at once. Thank you fr your patience guys!! :-|


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 13-Arabian

1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
2nd goes to Rowzy!!

Great job!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 14-Gaited

1st goes to Poco1220!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome job!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered class 16!!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 16-Mare

1st goes to darrenvale
2nd goes to Rowzy
3rd goes to A knack for horses

Good entries!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 17-stallion/Gelding

1st goes to Poco1220
2nd goes to Spirit Thyme
3rd goes to Artemis
4th goes to luvmyqh

SUPER hard class, great job!!


----------



## Redial

51- Just Hangin' Around
52-Prettiest Mare
Horses on the loose (can't remember which numbe rclass)

51. my horses and a creepy old guy









52.









On the loose, she took off after her bath


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Woopieee !!! 

1st and 2nd


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered class 18!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered class 19!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 20-Draft

1st goes to Draftgirl17!!! G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S Halflinger!!!

Awesome!!


----------



## Redial

Class 19. Pony

Meet Captain Cupcake
















SQUEEEEE


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered class 21!!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

any more placings to post ?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Ok, Class 22-Western Bareback

1st goes to SpiritThyme!!
2nd goes to Artemis!!
3rd goes to Waybueno!!
4th goes to ChevyPrincess!!
5th goes to Poco1220!!

Nice class you guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one enetered class 23!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 24-Western Equitation

1st goes to Waybueno!! Pretty palomino!!!


----------



## Redial

*closes eyes and prays for a ribbon*


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Ok, Class 22-Western Bareback
> 
> 1st goes to SpiritThyme!!
> 2nd goes to Artemis!!
> 3rd goes to Waybueno!!
> 4th goes to ChevyPrincess!!
> 5th goes to Poco1220!!
> 
> Nice class you guys!!


 
Woot Woot !  That was me riding Hero, he was 3 in that pic, I bottle raised him, his "horsie" momma died the day he was born... so I became MOMMY..


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered 31-33!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

My bad, people actually did enter these. Stand by


----------



## mmpgrumpy

You went from 24 to 31-- what about 25 through 30?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Oh wow I'm sorry total spazz out I'll get right to it!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 24-Western Equitation
> 
> 1st goes to Waybueno!! Pretty palomino!!!


Whoops, I meant Western Pleasure


----------



## mmpgrumpy

> Oh wow I'm sorry total spazz out I'll get right to it!


Thanks


----------



## my2geldings

41




53


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Classes 25 & 26 (combining them because of lack of entries): Western Pleasure

1st goes to Waybueno!!

Great job!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Classes 27 & 28 (combined): Trail

1st goes to Amlalriiee!!
2nd goes to Poco1220!!

Awesome job you two!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 29-Western Bareback

1st goes to Poco1220!!
2nd goes to jadeewood!!
3rd goes to peppyrox!!
4th goes to mmpgrumpy!!

Good jobs guys! )


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 30 & 31 (combined)-English Equitation

1st goes to darrenvale!!
2nd goes to Arksly!!

Nice pictures!!! =D


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Classes 32 & 33-English Pleasure

1st goes to ellygraceee!!
2nd goes to Artemis!!
3rd goes to jessloveslady!!
4th goes to Spirit Thyme!!
5th goes to Poco1220!!

Very hard class, great job all of you!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Classes 34 & 35-English Trail

1st goes to Artemis!!
2nd goes to speedy da fish!!
3rd goes to Amlalriiee!!
4th goes to peppyrox!!
5th goes to CrookedHalo!!

Nice class!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 36-Dressage

1st goes to ellygraceee!!
2nd goes to mpgrumpy!!

Great job!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 37-Children's Hunter/Jumper

1st goes to CappyandMe!!
2nd goes to jadeewood!!
3rd goes to Arksly!!

Great entries!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 38-Intermediate Hunter

1st goes to jadeewood!!
2nd goes to Poco1220!!

Awesome job guys!! =)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 39-Intermediate Jumper

1st goes to ErikaLynn!!
2nd goes to Artemis!!
3rd goes to darrenvale!!
4th goes to mmpgrumpy!!
5th goes to jadeewood!!

Nice jumpers everyone!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 40-Advanced Hunter

1st goes to jadeewood!!
2nd goes to Poco1220!!

Great job guys!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 41-Advanced Jumper

1st goes to My2Geldings!!
2nd goes to jadeewood!!
3rd goes to Poco1220!!

Great class, thank you!!


----------



## Spyder

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 36-Dressage
> 
> 1st goes to ellygraceee!!
> 2nd goes to mpgrumpy!!
> 
> Great job!!



ONLY two entries, there were more. Look at post 49.

There were also JUMPER entries. You didn't feel they were that good ?


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Spyder said:


> ONLY two entries, there were more. Look at post 49.
> 
> There were also JUMPER entries. You didn't feel they were that good ?


I figured there were more!!! Must've skipped a page :-(


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 36-Dressage
> 
> 1st goes to ellygraceee!!
> 2nd goes to mpgrumpy!!
> 
> Great job!!


Sorry guys, it was after 1:00 am and I missed and entry :-(

Ok, Class 36-Dressage

1st goes to Spyder!!
2nd goes to ellygraceee!!
3rd goes to mmpgrumpy!!

Sorry again!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 40-Advanced Hunter
> 
> 1st goes to jadeewood!!
> 2nd goes to Poco1220!!
> 
> Great job guys!!!


Ok, Class 40 is actually:

1st goes to Spyder!!
2nd goes the jadeeood!!
3rd goes to Poco1220!!

Grr. I'm SO sorry guys!!


----------



## Spyder

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Ok, Class 40 is actually:
> 
> 1st goes to Spyder!!
> 2nd goes the jadeeood!!
> 3rd goes to Poco1220!!
> 
> Grr. I'm SO sorry guys!!



Thanks for both corrections.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

No one entered classes 42 & 43!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Classes 44 & 45-Best Jumper

1st goes to jadeewood!!
2nd goes to ErikaLynn!!
3rd goes to speedy da fish!!

Nice jumpers!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 46-Cross Country

1st goes to JessLovesLady!!
2nd goes to jadeewood!!

Great job you two!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 47-Turned Out Horse

1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
2nd goes to Arksly!!
3rd goes to draftgirl17!!
4th goes to A knack for horses!!
5th goes to Crooked Halo!!

Beautiful horses guys!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 48-Costume Class

1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
2nd goes to Artemis!!
3rd goes to RedTree!!
4th goes to jadeewood!!

Great costumes!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 49-Horses on the Lunge

1st goes to Crooked Halo!!
2nd goes to Spyder!!
3rd goes to Artemis!!
4th goes to ChevyPrincess!!
5th goes to peppyrox!!

Awesome class!! =)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 50-Horses on the Loose!

1st goes to Poco1220!!
2nd goes to Waybueno!!
3r goes to Spirit Thyme!!
4th goes to Artemis!!
5th goes to Benny!!

Really really really hard class!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 51-Just Hangin' Around (19 entries!!)

1st goes to Artemis!!
2nd goes to ChevyPrincess!!
3rd goes to Spirit Thyme!!
4th goes to reining girl!!
5th goes to jadeewood!!

This class took me forever to place, great entries everyone!!


----------



## speedy da fish

whoop! 2nd and 3rd thanks ShadowSpazzz


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Spyder said:


> ONLY two entries, there were more. Look at post 49.
> 
> There were also JUMPER entries. You didn't feel they were that good ?


 
Yeah, I'm SURE I had an entry in Dressage  And I thought I actually won Western Bareback in one of your previous posts ... I'm confused


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 48-Costume Class
> 
> 1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
> 2nd goes to Artemis!!
> 3rd goes to RedTree!!
> 4th goes to jadeewood!!
> 
> Great costumes!!


Woohoo !!!!:lol:


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 47-Turned Out Horse
> 
> 1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
> 2nd goes to Arksly!!
> 3rd goes to draftgirl17!!
> 4th goes to A knack for horses!!
> 5th goes to Crooked Halo!!
> 
> Beautiful horses guys!!!


Woohoo AGAIN ! LOL


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Ok, Class 22-Western Bareback
> 
> 1st goes to SpiritThyme!!
> 2nd goes to Artemis!!
> 3rd goes to Waybueno!!
> 4th goes to ChevyPrincess!!
> 5th goes to Poco1220!!
> 
> Nice class you guys!!


 
Western bareback...


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Spirit Thyme said:


> Western bareback...


Yes, didn't you enter that??


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 52-Prettiest Mare

1st goes to Crooked Halo!!
2nd goes to draftgirl17!!
3rd goes to darrenvale!!
4th goes to Rowzy
5th goes to Redial!!

Beautiful mares!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Yes, didn't you enter that??


LOL yes I did, you had me as first in the post I quoted, but then had someone else winning in a later post, I was confused !


----------



## Spyder

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 49-Horses on the Lunge
> 
> 1st goes to Crooked Halo!!
> 2nd goes to Spyder!!
> 3rd goes to Artemis!!
> 4th goes to ChevyPrincess!!
> 5th goes to peppyrox!!
> 
> Awesome class!! =)


Congrates to Artemis and peppyrox..EXCELLENT lunge pictures and done safely too.


----------



## Artemis

> Class 51-Just Hangin' Around (19 entries!!)
> 
> 1st goes to Artemis!!
> 2nd goes to ChevyPrincess!!
> 3rd goes to Spirit Thyme!!
> 4th goes to reining girl!!
> 5th goes to jadeewood!!
> ​





> Classes 34 & 35-English Trail
> 
> 1st goes to Artemis!!
> 2nd goes to speedy da fish!!
> 3rd goes to Amlalriiee!!
> 4th goes to peppyrox!!
> 5th goes to CrookedHalo!!
> 
> Nice class!! :grin: :grin:
> ​


Yeii  English trail pictures are my own personal favorites of all time! And also happy for all the other places which I'm not abel to count 

*Spyder:* The photographer was scared to get colse to that horse  He can be a maniac when it comes to work but thank you. (And just in case I have premission to use the picture because it's on of my darling horses on it).


----------



## Spyder

So when will the rest of the classes be done ?


Last class judged was 52


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Spirit Thyme said:


> Yeah, I'm SURE I had an entry in Dressage  And I thought I actually won Western Bareback in one of your previous posts ... I'm confused


I re-checked your two postes and did not find a Dressage.. am I just missing it? :?

And you did win western bareback..the other bareback class was suppoed to be english bareback


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Finally,

Class 53-Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding, which took me several days to judge,

1st goes to Spirit Thyme!!
2nd goes to Benny!!
3rd goes to My2Geldings!!
4th goes to Waybueno!!
5th goes to Rowzy!!
Sorry, I couldn't resist doing a 6th in this large class
6th goes to JessLovesLady!!

So handsome!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 54-Cutest Foal

1st goes to jadeewood!!
2nd goes to JumperStride!!

Awww!! Cute foals!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 55-Kids and Horses

1st goes to Poco1220!!
2nd goes to RedTree
3rd goes to Artemis!!
4th goes to Spirit Thyme!!

Great job guys!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Class 56-Best Horse Drawing

1st goes to pepprox!!!

Great drawings!!

Thanks sooooo much for entering you guys and sorry for the mistakes!!!!!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> I re-checked your two postes and did not find a Dressage.. am I just missing it? :?
> 
> And you did win western bareback..the other bareback class was suppoed to be english bareback


Crud, I must not have copied & pasted it, then not looked back  Oh well !

But WWWWWOOOOOOHHHHOOOO On most Handsome Stallion ! Thanks


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 20-Draft
> 
> 1st goes to Draftgirl17!!! G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S Halflinger!!!
> 
> Awesome!!


 Was there only 1 draft entry ???


----------



## Spirit Thyme

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Class 8-Foal
> What a bunch of adorableness!! xD
> 
> *1st goes to Spirit Thyme*
> 2nd goes to jadeewood
> 3rd goes to Poco1220 (paint)
> 4th goes to Artemis
> 5th goes to Poco1220 (dun)
> 
> Thank you everyone!!


This cute colt is the SAME one that I am riding in my winning western bareback photo when he was 3 years old !!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Spirit Thyme said:


> Was there only 1 draft entry ???


I'm pretty sure there was..I check back over the pages twice. However I am constantly interuppted. Did you find one that I missed?


----------

